# Black Beauty LTZ - COTM 02/2011



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

has my vote!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks real good man


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

SWEET! Now here is the winner. Nice photo work too. I like the blurred areas around the car. Black looks soo good when freshly washed/waxed.
Just don't get black wheels.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> has *my* vote!


...*my* vote too, _"...*black* is beautiful!"_


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

Def get the HID's in your heads and your fogs. They make a HUGE difference. Just make sure you get either 5000k or 6000k...


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

How did you black out the bow ties?


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Bowties and HIDs*

I took my cruze to a local body shop and they removed them and painted them. Had it for two full days and charged me 3 hours of labor plus supplies. Cost $160

I would love HIDs for the headlights and fogs but have no idea what to buy. Everything that starts to look good looks like they don't last. I see complaints of them burning out before a year and people putting the originals back in. If anyone has had success with a certain model please share.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

beautiful! mines getting tint on 2/12. man i want a set of the oem alloys


----------



## daisysasha (Jan 20, 2011)

That looks great! Love it!


----------



## Owner of a Timex Watch (Jan 29, 2011)

Good job looks great
20% window tint - check, gonna do mine up like this.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzetroy said:


> Jeff Schultz
> Troy, OH
> 2011 Cruze LTZ
> 
> ...


Mmm...my post disappeared? Car looks great! Lots of luck. There is nothing like a clean, shiny black car. It looks like an undercover FBI, CIA or SS car!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks great, like the black!


----------



## flakuh (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks real nice!! Keep it up


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

I get all my HID's thru buyhids.com they are inexpensive, have a good warrenty plus they do a lot of custom light work too...contact them firsst tho to see if they will have plug and play for your the cruze. The guys who run the company are real cool and will work with you if you want something that they don't offer on their website. 9 times out of ten they will get it for you.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

cruzetroy said:


> I took my cruze to a local body shop and they removed them and painted them. Had it for two full days and charged me 3 hours of labor plus supplies. Cost $160


yeah that looks really nice having them the same color as the car. 
chevy should take note. why have them gold when there is nothing else gold on the car. 
just baffles my mind. at least other manufacturers have their silver which at least matches the headlights somewhat.

looks really nice though.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

because gold is their official color
black looks so much sweeter though


----------



## civilzues (Feb 23, 2011)

How much for the black logo? 

Beautiful vehicle man!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

civilzues said:


> How much for the black logo?
> 
> Beautiful vehicle man!


he said a professional did it


----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

Real sweet


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

This should be the cruze of the year. Super awesome looking. I'm definitely getting a black ltz now. The only question is whether I should get the RS package, or just get the fogs like this black beauty. Ahh, decisions....


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Love your car Jeff. I have a black eco on the way and hope mine looks as good as yours when I'm done with it. Tint, rims and blacked out emblems are first on the to do list.


----------

